# application Plan sur Iphone



## arthur0037 (28 Mai 2010)

Recherche de Lumiere sur:

Je cherche à localiser sur l'application Plan un fichier excell de plusieurs adresses. J'aimerai sélectionner une liste et qu'elle s'affiche sous forme de repère sur Plan.

Est ce possible ??
Que dois je faire? basculer le fichier dans contact?

Merci de me donner la procédure.
Je travail sur un macbook

Merci pour vos réponses


----------

